# Taunusumrundung 2011



## sipemue (20. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Wetter soll am Samstag super werden und der Kariesbefall an mein Bike ist behoben: Ich werde daher am Samstag (24.9.) eine Taunusumrundung fahren.

Wer hätte noch Lust & Zeit & ausreichend Dampf in den Beinen?

Es sind ca. 150km / 3500hm, einige Trails aber viel Waldautobahn. Ein bissi Ausdauer und Tourenerfahrung ist also notwendig. 

Starten möchte ich um 7 Uhr in Bad Homburg, bzw. Treffpunkt könnte man um 7.30 Uhr auch an der HM ausmachen.

Falls jmd einen aktuellen gps track hiervon noch hätte, wäre super ... meinen vom Frühjahr scheint gelöscht zu sein.


----------



## F.Zoller (21. September 2011)

nur ein wehrheimer kann auf so was kommen : D 
wenn du in den ferien oder davor die tour machen würdest, wär ich dabei
... oder obwohl dann müsst ich am montag nicht in die schule zwecks koma xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (23. September 2011)

sipemue schrieb:


> Es sind ca. 150km / 3500hm, einige Trails aber viel Waldautobahn. Ein bissi Ausdauer und Tourenerfahrung ist also notwendig.


Scherzkeks! Für was braucht man denn bei dir dann "gute/sehr gute Tourenerfahrung und Ausdauer"?


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (23. September 2011)

Kann leider am Samstag nicht. Sonst wäre das interessant. Zeichnest Du einen GPS Track auf?

Gruss


----------



## sipemue (23. September 2011)

micha555 schrieb:


> Scherzkeks! Für was braucht man denn bei dir dann "gute/sehr gute Tourenerfahrung und Ausdauer"?




Für das, was ich morgen dann eben alleine mit dem Eingangrad fahre, da keiner mitkommen kann / möchte.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja um 7.00 Uhr zum Sonnenaufgang schauen auf dem Altkönig.
Ab da geht dann die Runde los.


Ja, werde das GPS mal anmachen. Denke, dass ich stellenweise die Runde geringfügig anders fahren werde. Schaumermal.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (23. September 2011)

Wirklich schöne Idee, vor allem mit dem Eingangrad. Da wär ich gern mitgekommen - morgen kann ich aber so gar nicht den ganzen Tag die Kurbel kreisen lassen.


----------



## sipemue (24. September 2011)

Sehr schön war die Tour heute, der Sonnenaufgang auf dem Altkönig 

180km und gut 3700hm, etwas mehr trails als die "Originaltour"

Verbrauch:
5 Liter Saftschorle
1,5 Liter alkf. Hefe
4 Brötchen, 8 Fruchtschnitten, Karamelkekse und für die den Feldberg zum Schluss nochmal 2 Gels


P.s.: Wie kann man den gps-track hier einstellen?


----------



## micha555 (25. September 2011)

Bohaaa, du bist a echt hart! Alle Achtung. Und ich dachte immer, ich wäre nicht schlecht trainiert!


----------



## sipemue (25. September 2011)

... anbei mal der gps track.
Wie gesagt, ein wenig mehr Trails als der original Kurs. 

Für 2012 werde ich mal schauen, wie man die nicht ganz so schönen (jedoch wenigen) Asphaltanteile umfahren kann.


----------



## sipemue (25. September 2011)

... und nun mit weniger Wegpunkten, davor war die Datei unzulässig groß


----------



## mkamp (26. September 2011)

Danke für den Track, aber was ist denn .gdb?

Könntest Du den Track vielleicht bei Gpsies.com hochladen? Dann könnten wir den in beliebigen Formaten runterladen und auch einfach nur so online anschauen?

Wie lange hast Du für die Tour eigentlich gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (26. September 2011)

mkamp schrieb:


> Danke für den Track, aber was ist denn .gdb?
> 
> Könntest Du den Track vielleicht bei Gpsies.com hochladen? Dann könnten wir den in beliebigen Formaten runterladen und auch einfach nur so online anschauen?
> 
> Wie lange hast Du für die Tour eigentlich gebraucht?



Das scheint das Garmin Format zu sein. 
Ich habe es mal unter gpx abgespeichert. Anbei.

Unterwegs war ich von kurz vor 6 Uhr morgens (war ja um kurz nach 7 auf dem Altkönig zum Sonnenaufgang) bis ca. 18 Uhr. Reine Fahrzeit waren ca. 9-10 Std. gewesen, den Rest habe ich mit "Brotzeit-mit-Ausblick" sowie in einem schönen Biergarten an der Lahn verbracht.


----------



## mkamp (26. September 2011)

sipemue schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal unter gpx abgespeichert. Anbei.



Prima, danke, die gpx Datei kann ich anschauen. Was für 'ne Strecke


----------



## mischuwi (26. September 2011)

sipemue schrieb:


> 180km und gut 3700hm, etwas mehr trails als die "Originaltour"



Oh Mann, Simon ! 

Du bist und bleibst einfach nen Tier !


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (26. September 2011)

Ich hab die Strecke mal auf Gpsies hochgeladen:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ecgqzwsjwupmnehb&referrer=trackList

So kann man sie sich auch anschauen. 

RESPEKT!


----------



## sipemue (26. September 2011)

Da fehlen ja 200 hm  ... sicherlich weil bei dieser Version rund 3000 Wegpunkte "wegkomprimiert" wurden.

Für nächstes Frühjahr habe ich schon die erweiterte Tour ausgedacht: Dort dann Sonnenaufgang am Winterstein-Aussichtsturm, auf den letzten km geht es dann über den Staufen und über den Feldberg und Altkönig zurück. 

Was super wäre, könnte jemand einen schönen Track aufzeichnen ... vielleicht in drei Teilen:
a) von Pferdskopf --> Großen Lindenkopf
b) Großer LindenKopf --> Staufen
c) Staufen --> Königstein vorbei --> Altkönig --> Feldberg

Idealerweise gut fahrbare Trails (anteil vielleicht 10-40%) und den Rest Waldwege / Waldautobahn.

Sicherlich wäre dies dann auch für viele eine tolle Taunusumrunde für ein Wochenende, also inkl. Übernachtung auf halber Strecke.


----------



## mkamp (26. September 2011)

sipemue schrieb:


> Sicherlich wäre dies dann auch für viele eine tolle Taunusumrunde für ein Wochenende, also inkl. Übernachtung auf halber Strecke.



Ich glaube ich fahre Deine Strecke von gestern erstmal mit Übernachtung  Vielleicht in Wetzlar, auf halber Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (28. September 2011)

@sipemue

Alle Achtung!!! Eine noc größere Herausforderung der Taunusumrundung wäre noch den Niedertaunus bis Lorch am Rhein.


----------



## Friendlyman (30. September 2011)

Was haltet ihr hiervon ?
http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/schinderhannespfad-taunus
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## sipemue (15. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

nach einigen Jahren "Abstinenz" möchte ich diesen Sonntag den Schinderhannes wie im link zuvor beschrieben fahren. 
Kleine kosmetische Anpassungen, wo ich weiss, dass es schöner zu fahren sein wird.

Da die Beine jedoch ein wenig aus der Übung sind, werde ich etwas weniger Trails, dafür mehr Waldautobahn und dies dann auch noch mit dem Crosser (diesmal nicht auf 26'' u. Eingang) fahren.

Ist jemand fit u. hätte Lust mitzufahren?
Start mit Sonnenaufgang, also ca. 6 / 6.30 Uhr, in Bad Homburg


----------



## TiJoe (15. August 2014)

*Eigenschaften:*
Länge: ca. 181.54 km
Höhe: ↑4817m  ↓4817m


Respekt, aber das ist mir leider zuviel!


----------



## Wickerer (16. August 2014)

Schade, dass ich diesen Thread nicht früher gefunden habe. Die Route Deiner ersten Taunusumrundung hätte mir sehr geholfen, das letzte Drittel der Runde zu optimieren, die ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin. Ich habe meine Route mal auf gpsies hochgeladen:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=refhfijelsohfkgv&referrer=trackList

2 Tage + ein paar Stunden mit Übernachtung im 1000-Sterne-Hotel. Vielleicht findest Du ja einige Anregungen, Deine Runde noch Richtung Westen zu erweitern. Es lohnt sich!

Viel Spaß am Sonntag & bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht!


----------



## sipemue (18. August 2014)

Da gibt es nicht viel zu berichten: 
Bis auf die Tatsache, dass es gerne etwas wärmer hätte sein dürfen und stellenweise der Boden einer Moorlandschaft glich, hat die Tour wieder viel Spass gemacht.
Und ich hatte selbst heute Nacht noch immer das angenehme Prickeln von den Brennnesseln auf meiner Haut. Leute, ihr müsst auch mal die Trails im "Hintertaunus" nutzen und freifahren ;-)

Als lange Fahrt werde ich die Runde wohl Ende Sept. / Oktober an einem schönen Tag nochmal machen.
Falls jemand Interesse hätte & die Beine dazu mitzufahren, kann er dies hier ja kundtun.


----------



## Sauron1977 (18. August 2014)

Würd mich ja reizen.... bin dieses Jahr nur nicht so fit wie die letzten Jahre, aber unterwegs zusammenbrechen kann ich ja immernoch. ;-)  Hätte auch noch einen Bekannten den ich beschwätzen würde.
Schreibst du hier rechtzeitig wenn du weisst wann du es nochmal fahren möchtest und wie lange hast du eigentlich gebraucht?


----------



## sipemue (18. August 2014)

Sehr schön, werde hier vorab meine Pläne einstellen.

Ich würde jedoch wieder mit dem Crosser fahren. Überwiegend wird ja auf der Waldautobahn (teilweise sogar asphaltiert) gefahren. Die Strecke ist sehr gut für den Crosser geeignet, die ca. 10% Singletrailanteil (grob von mir geschätzt) gehen damit auch ganz gut.

War netto 7.5h (mit Pausen knapp über 8h) für die "klassische" Taunusumrundung unterwegs.


----------



## Sauron1977 (18. August 2014)

huiuiui.... das ist aber ein tempo. für die variante 180km / 3700hm?


----------



## sipemue (18. August 2014)

waren ca. 155km / 3400hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (20. August 2014)

Servus,

ich kenne dich nur von hören sagen. Jedenfalls, schön zu sehen, dass du wieder im 'Geschäft' bist und hoffe noch mehr von deinen verrückten Idee zu lesen. (wobei die Umrundung ich ebenfalls gemacht habe, was aber schon ziemlich lange her ist; damals mit ESK)

Gruß

Everstyle


----------

